# How to look more pronounced



## Drys (Sep 19, 2018)

I mowed a 3-2 pattern at 3.5" with my Craftsman 21" walk behind mower and even got the correct sun angle but I think I can do better. With the equipment and grass conditions I have, how can I get the stripes to look better? My mower does have a "sweep" at the rear deck that aides in angling the grass.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

A striping kit will help...

something like what Big League sells - https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/push-mowers.html

or

DIY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le5-vKmNxhU


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

Eliminate the weeds and your stripes will pop.


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

Agreed with Weed_wizard. I see a decent amount of weeds, looks like maybe some clover. Your profile says 1 acre, I'm guessing this is the front yard pictured and you have a huge back yard or something to that nature. Anyway, use some spectracide in a pump sprayer mixed with 1oz of surfactant/gal of water (you can get these at a farm type store IE Rural King, Tractor Supply, Farm and Home...Etc for about 15$ for a gallon). What ever that doesn't kill, come back a week later and hit it with chickweed, clover, oxtail killer (CCO) again mixed with surfactant. Don't skimp and spray it out of a hose or forget the surfactant, it is like napalm for the weed killer.

If you have that massive back yard then you may be better off time wise using a granular product on it, keep in mind this will have a very slow result and you may not notice a difference for a few years. Then spot spraying with the above. Or its just going to take you a weekend of spraying.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

I've heard great things about the big league lawn stripers. You need weight and roller to soil contact. I have my roller on my JD deck set 1/4" higher than the ground and I would love to have one on springs actually make contact with the grass. Makes a huge difference. As others have said get rid of the weeds and feed the lawn with a iron rich fert. Miloganite, ironite, Greene co. Green effect...


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

So idefinitly agree with generally fixing the other problems withthe grass first. Strpining is the frosting on the cake and you just look like a noob if your out there striping while your lawn is full of clover.

I made a diy kit that sits about an inch of the ground. Its not weighted so its at a fixed position. I think that a weight version would do better, by pushing the blades further down... what do'll rhink?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Striping Kit... Good Grass.... And most importantly the sun behind you.....


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I've had my 21" Toro Line Striping System for a few years and love it. I like the versatility. I make my cleanup passes first without it, pop it on, and go to town. This way, the stripes pop better and perimeter striping is reduced.

Also, if I have to mow after a rain, or when the grass is wet, I can easily leave it off to reduce matting and reduce potential of fungus. I've also used just the roller portion tied behind my drop spreader to roll seed in during overseeding. It's not as heavy as a lawn roller, but can't hurt.

https://www.mowersdirect.com/Toro-20601/p8099.html


----------



## Drys (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the tips. I know the weeds are an issue and that's something I normally don't fuss with but I got hit with the lawn domination bug and need to get it looking nice! I do put down Milorganite in the spring and fall but I can see how that might backfire as I don't treat the weeds. I will be looking at sprayers and the recommended weed killer products.

Yes, I have over an acre but the front/sides is only about 2,000sq ft and I don't mess with the back - too many trees, gardens, dogs, etc.


----------

